# [shac-uk] Turner Investment Group are the largest shareholder of Fortress Investment



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

Dear Supporters

Please take the time to email Nomura about their dealings with Fortress
Investment Group and HLS. Email alerts can be very effective if many people do
them. Thank you for your continued support. Until all are free.

-------------------------------------

Turner Investment Group are the largest shareholder of Fortress Investment
Group, who have loaned HLS well over $70million, and who are the one lifeline
keeping them open. They own a massive 30% of Fortress Investment Group.

This means that Turner have a very substantial influence over the financial
decisions made by Fortress, and have the potential to make them withdraw the
loan. No loan means no more animals killed inside HLS, no more torture and no
more suffering.

TURNER INVESTMENT CONTACTS

Robert E. Turner - Chairman / CIO:
[email protected]
Mark Turner - President:
[email protected]
Christopher K. McHugh - VP:
[email protected]
Thomas Trala - COO/CFO:
[email protected]
Daniel McFadden - MD:
[email protected]
Edward Kerpius, III - MD:
[email protected]

-------------------------------------

SAMPLE LETTER (but please write your own polite email if you prefer)

Dear [INSERT NAME],

I am writing in regards to your companys shares in, and subsequent influence
over the Fortress Investment Group. Specifically I would like to draw your
attention to an ongoing loan facility that they have provided to Huntingdon
Life Sciences (HLS), to the value of $70 million +.

As you may be aware, HLS are Europes largest animal testing laboratory, who
have been exposed repeatedly between 1997 and 2008, punching puppies in the
face, cutting open live primates without anaesthesia, allowing primates to self
mutilate, and staff have been caught drinking and drug taking between invasive
procedures, as well as on occasion accidentally stitching surgical equipment
into live animals.

For more information on this, please visit:
SHAC >> Stop Huntingdon Animal Cruelty.

The reason that Fortress agreed to provide this loan was due to previous
lenders (including NatWest and Stephens Inc.) withdrawing their support, in
part due to animal welfare concerns. There can be no doubt that Fortress are
aware of the public outrage towards HLS, as part of their loan agreement has a
confidentiality clause.

I urge you to use your influence over Fortress to encourage them to disengage
with HLS, and to adopt an ethical policy which prevents future investment in
the most controversial, and most exposed animal testing laboratory in the
world.

Yours sincerely

YOUR NAME

-------------------------------------

All emails in this email alert:

[email protected], [email protected],
[email protected], [email protected],
[email protected], [email protected]

-------------------------------------

Disclaimer and Information:

The details in this action alert are provided for information purposes only,
and should not be used for any illegal activities as defined by the
jurisdiction you live in. SHAC does not support or encourage any form of
harassment; nothing in this alert has the purpose of inciting such behaviour,
and we request that all communications are kept polite.

For general information on the campaign to close Huntingdon Life Science,
please visit our website SHAC >> Stop Huntingdon Animal Cruelty


----------

